# [October 11, 2014] #20 Indiana State (4-1) vs. #15 Illinois State (4-0)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs. *



*

#20 Indiana State Sycamores (4-1) vs. #15 Illinois State Redbirds (4-0)

Memorial Stadium - Terre Haute, IN
Saturday, October 11, 2014 
Kickoff: 3:05pm EST*​


----------



## TreeTop

Another FCS Game of the Week.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

The squad is going to need a very focused week of practice for this one. I through the Redbirds were overrated, but the FBS-transfer QB/RB combo has been lights out. In reading the recaps from their game yesterday, it looks like SDSU fumbled 3 times in their own territory giving the Birds short field position and they capitalized on it. 

Will need to have big time gap discipline to contain Roberson and Coprich. Can't say it enough but we're going to need to limit those penalties and turnovers this week. Don't think this is a team we can give extra possessions to as they're way too explosive.


----------



## ISUCC

lest we forget, this is what happens to ILS when we host them for homecoming, more of this please! ILS did not win a single road game in 2013, can't let them end that streak in Terre Haute. I suspect ILS will bring quite a few fans along as well. Game is also on ESPN3


----------



## Jason Svoboda

That game was insane... however, the one I remember was the last home meeting where they tore our hearts out and stomped on our playoff chances. It was a cold ass day much like yesterday. 

The team coming in next Saturday is much better than both unfortunately.


----------



## tjbison

Well the meat of your schedule is forthcoming, Illinois st is for real, I'm really looking forward you guys coming here in 2 weeks, especially if we both win this coming Saturday


----------



## Jason Svoboda

tjbison said:


> Well the meat of your schedule is forthcoming, Illinois st is for real, I'm really looking forward you guys coming here in 2 weeks, especially if we both win this coming Saturday



You and me both my friend!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

With all due respect to 4Q, how cool would it be for the team to get new (black) uniforms for Saturday?  Just like that HC in 2010.


----------



## new sycamore fan

I remember that game well. Their defense this year is much, much better though and we will have to play our best error free game to get a win. Coprich is an excellent back and their transfer LBs are causing havoc. Roberson is obviously playing very well and we will have to be very disciplined on defense. Lets win the turnover battle and go from there.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Check out the updated Massey ratings for the FCS. The Rebirds are 3rd and the Sycamores are 7th, with 6 MVFC teams in the top ten. The next two weeks we have number 3 and number 1. Total meat grinder in the conference.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

new sycamore fan said:


> I remember that game well. Their defense this year is much, much better though and we will have to play our best error free game to get a win. Coprich is an excellent back and their transfer LBs are causing havoc. Roberson is obviously playing very well and we will have to be very disciplined on defense. Lets win the turnover battle and go from there.



All I can remember from that game, very vividly, was their stud WR pulling a double move over and over again for nice gains. 

Yeah, Perkins from Ohio State, an Indiana kid from South Bend to boot, is a monster. When he was kicked out of Ohio State, I hoped we'd trying to land him because of the athlete he is. Wish some of our FBS transfers would turn out as well as Illinois State's have consistently.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Just saw that Liberty, win #3 for us, had 7,000 STUDENTS at their homecoming game on Saturday.  One more time - *7,000 STUDENTS*.  And that school is no bigger than ISU.

Come on students - put down the beer for three hours and SUPPORT YOUR SCHOOL!


----------



## new sycamore fan

Not holding my breath--too disappointed too many times.  I thought in 2011 for the last game against SIU with a guaranteed playoff spot on the line, and Senior Day for the class that brought respectability back to the program, that there would be a nice big crowd.  I think there were less than 3,000.  With the way this team has played and the wins against Ball State and two ranked FCS teams, you would hope for more than 7,000.


----------



## GuardShock

I would expect a homecoming crowd close to the one from 2 years ago. I'll be at my first game of the year!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Preliminary Weather.com weather report is a high of 63 degrees with a 20% chance of rain. Winds out of the NE at 8mph.


----------



## bent20

Liberty also has a program that has been winning for years and years. Makes a difference.

I think it would help if there was more energy at the games. I'm always amazed by how content people are to just sit and watch silently. It's rare anyone stands up, rare they make any noise when the other team faces third down, rare people get emotional (save for the occasional bad call). I do see some energy from the students, but there needs to be more, more engagement with the game and what's happening on the field. Players wave for the crowd to get up and make noise, but almost no one does.

When we make a big play (the game winning touchdown) or defensive stop on the last UNI series, people cheer like wild. Would be nice to see more of that because I think it would get people out to the games more. Even getting pumped and making more noise when the other team faces third down would be a nice start.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

It's a culture.  There is NO culture for athletics at ISU.  It's time for someone there, be it a student, an employee, Dr. Bradley, RP - *someone *- to take steps to start changing that culture.  You should join us in row 46 - we make noise the whole game.  Of course, we're a long way from the field, and I see that people are virtually never taking our cues, so it's frustrating.

The cheerleaders could be more proactive and get into the stands and encourage people to get up and make noise, but it has to start with the students.  The ones that show up are great, but with The Forest having more than 1,000 members, the attendance they get at the games is really quite pathetic.  Looks like a leadership issue to me.  As in - there is none...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> When we make a big play (the game winning touchdown) or defensive stop on the last UNI series, people cheer like wild. Would be nice to see more of that because I think it would get people out to the games more. Even getting pumped and making more noise when the other team faces third down would be a nice start.


I think that's on the announcer. A couple years back, they'd always prompt the crowd "It's 3rd down Sycamore fans, get on your feeeeeeet" and most did. They quit doing it last year for some reason when they introduced the train whistle and then this year, they just play the "Money down" song and say "It's third down" -- the PA guy needs to know he is as much a part of creating the atmosphere as anyone else and his verbal cues can make a difference. 

I've said this for years as well, but when do the band and cheer squad finally develop some football IQ? We're still getting them doing cheers and what not when we're on offense and quiet when we're on defense. The band also doesn't play nearly as much in the stands as they have in years past. They used to play the Mortal Kombat song a lot when we were on defense. My only guess is it is related to the fact that the rules changed this past year where you can play music over the sound system up until the QB gets over the ball.


----------



## bent20

I noticed that the PA guy started asking people to get on their feet late in the game. I don't know why we'd want people to sit and cheer the rest of the time. I kind of got fed up with it and just started standing every time it was third down. I feel like the defensive players deserve that much from the crowd. They're out there giving it their all. They need to know people in the stands are right there with them emotionally and that we care what happens. 

I sometimes wonder if it's not part of the mentality of the ISU fan, always waiting for something bad to happen. It's like people are afraid to stand or cheer for fear they'll somehow jinx the team.


----------



## bent20

I should add that I don't mean to be overly critical. I make it to one home game a year and hopefully an away game, so it's not like I'm there every week to take more of an active role. I'd like to be, but to be honest, making that long drive, squeezing in all my visits with family and friends and screaming like an idiot at the game is exhausting. I'm kind of whiped out today and still trying to work.


----------



## sdjessie

The group sitting in the first 2 rows between the East 45 and 50 is very loud much of the time ... I had #45 ( a starter) of the Liberty team yelling at me in the first quarter ... I did my job ...others need to step up ... I complimented the Northern Iowa Secondary several times in the first quarter several times ...although I did not stay on that topic in the 2nd and 3rd quarters ... but I sure did again in the 4th. Had a couple of payers turn and glare at me in the first quarter and a couple of coaches stare at me later in the game when I was advising the coach that he needed a rule book ... I also know Jason S is quite vocal and supportive of the team as he is in that area ... and there were plenty of calls for DEFENSE at the appropriate times ... the only thing upsetting was when Northern Iowa started playing well later in the game a large section og Northern Iowa fans around the Eat sire 20 became very vocal and there was not much cheering from the ISU crowd then ... we need to keep cheering and drown them out as they are near their own bench!


----------



## bent20

It also doesn't help that we only have one side of stands. The noise we do make doesn't have anything to reflect off of like you would in a more traditional stadium.

I wasn't sitting that far from you guys, BTW. Would have walked over and said hello if I realized it. I was right around the 50 yard line. Did one of you say something to UNI early in the game about how they weren't playing TTU this week and how we beat them up, too? Thought that was pretty good.


----------



## mohoops247

I know I do my part cheering and going crazy - I've officially ended up with an empty seat in front of me by the end of all 5 games because I guess I'm too loud. Haha. But I completely agree with what all of you have said. Guess all we can do is keep being loud and supporting the team and hopefully it rubs off. 

Along a similar note, had to share this video of my family during the last FG attempt by UNI.  Wish someone would have got video of us after Chris' TD pass because I think we were twice as crazy then!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

mohoops247 said:


> I know I do my part cheering and going crazy - I've officially ended up with an empty seat in front of me by the end of all 5 games because I guess I'm too loud. Haha. But I completely agree with what all of you have said. Guess all we can do is keep being loud and supporting the team and hopefully it rubs off.
> 
> Along a similar note, had to share this video of my family during the last FG attempt by UNI.  Wish someone would have got video of us after Chris' TD pass because I think we were twice as crazy then!



Saw that on FB yesterday. Was awesome. 

As soon as I saw how deep Chris was lined up, I turned to my wife and said get ready to cheer. I said "He was a QB and he has lined up on the LOS all game long. Now they have him 3-4 yards deep. Here comes a TD." Was such a great play, especially since we throw that quick screen so much they though nothing of it.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Way up top, where we sometimes have an obstructed view of the field due to the clouds being below us, we bang on the seatbacks in order to try and make noise.  It used to upset some people, but I think they've gotten used to it.  My buddy Sycamore Tuff, who is usually the noise leader up there, wasn't there this week, so I had to try and keep the flame alive!

Had a couple of old timers, after the game was decided, say they liked my spirit.  I took that as a huge compliment.  Not bad for a 44 year old dude.  We need more people like that.  They old timers, I mean, not me.  We need people who enjoy the spirit and don't think it's "too loud..."

But I still say, it has to start with the students.  There's 13,500 students at ISU.  There should be at least 1,000 at every game.  Where's the Forest???


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like they are a bit worried about Underwood. 

http://redbirdfan.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6713


----------



## niklz62

So I may yell at the refs a little and maybe Ive lost my voice by the time it matters for 2 weeks in a row and maybe my throat still hurts as i type this BUT....

week 2 I stood up on 3rd down a few times and they kept converting.  so now i make sure i sit back down for 3rd down.  If we can get up by about 4 or 5 TD's after halftime, i may attempt to break my superstition but Im not going to ruin our chance to win by standing up.  I took a big enough chance by bringing my daughters this week when they hadnt been to the first 2 games.  I also couldnt remember what shirt I wore to TTU so I dont think that has an effect on the outcome.  we also drove the suburban instead of the car so that's safe too.

I just need to make sure my seat, row 28 in the middle section seat, well about from the end to 5 or 6 seats in are available to sit in. even though thats never where my ticket says.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Both teams are now ranked in the Top 20. Sycamores come in at #20 and Redbirds have moved up to #15.


----------



## Bluethunder

I thought both teams would move up a little higher than those numbers.


----------



## bluestreak

Sat next to Logan Buske's Dad. We usually end up sitting near each other a couple of time a year for some reason. We sure as hell made some noise in that section.


----------



## treeman

I will be making the trip down to see the Sycs this weekend, excited to see some old friends and faces for homecoming. This will be my first time back in Memorial stadium sense I graduated (i've turned into a road warrior seeing ISU at IU, Purdue, and Ball State the past year). Tailgating should be PACKED with all of the festivities and honestly if there is any less than 10K INSIDE the stadium that will be a huge disapointment. It looks like it will be perfect football weather from these early forecasts and with two top 20 teams playing, there is a little hope inside of me that says we could sell out the stadium, but i'm not holding my breathe.


----------



## niklz62

does anyone know the biggest crowd lately?  we had like 9500 for homecoming '93 to see Raetz and Harbaugh have a impromptu fist fight afterward.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> does anyone know the biggest crowd lately?  we had like 9500 for homecoming '93 to see Raetz and Harbaugh have a impromptu fist fight afterward.


Last several years:

2010
St. Joseph's 5158
Quincy 4837
*Illinois State 8294*
Missouri State 3194
South Dakota State 5347
Northern Iowa 6038

2011
Butler 7128
Youngstown State 6523
*Western Illinois 8255*
North Dakota State 6412
Southern Illinois 4519

2012
Quincy 6294
Drake 7189
South Dakota State 5291
*Missouri State 8311*
South Dakota 5224
Illinois State 6008

2013
Quincy 7002
*Youngstown State 8000*
North Dakota State 5009
Western Illinois 4109
Southern Illinois 2988

2014
Tennessee Tech 5113
Liberty 7315
Northern Iowa 4291


----------



## niklz62

on a side note Tennessee Tech beat Murray St. 30-27 in OT


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> I will be making the trip down to see the Sycs this weekend, excited to see some old friends and faces for homecoming. This will be my first time back in Memorial stadium sense I graduated (i've turned into a road warrior seeing ISU at IU, Purdue, and Ball State the past year). Tailgating should be PACKED with all of the festivities and honestly if there is any less than 10K INSIDE the stadium that will be a huge disapointment. It looks like it will be perfect football weather from these early forecasts and with two top 20 teams playing, there is a little hope inside of me that says we could sell out the stadium, but i'm not holding my breathe.


If past attendance is any indicator, you're looking between 8000 and 8500. It will take a lot of people convicing alumni in the tents outside to come in. 

My out of the box suggestion for the week: If you've been to concerts, you've seen them hocking tickets to other shows at the venue. Instead of selling for future games, how about having several people walk tent to tent selling tickets? Take it to the people.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

It's really sad.  Used to be that Homecoming would have 12-15,000 every year _at the game_.  I'm quite sure that there are close to 20,000 on the stadium grounds just about every year, but getting them to come in is like getting blood out of a turnip!!!

I would hope with two ranked teams squaring off, and the big wins we've already had this year, that we can get 9,000 into the game.  I've totally given up on 10,000.  Never gonna happen...not at Memorial Stadium, anyway...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores open a 7 point underdog on 5dimes.

http://www.5dimes.eu/livelines


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Indiana State Rankings

Total Offense 66
Rushing Offense 112
Passing Offense 11
Team Passing Efficiency 19
Scoring Offense 48
Total Defense 41
Rushing Defense 53
Passing Yards Allowed 39
Team Passing Efficiency Defense 8
Scoring Defense 28
Turnover Margin T-5
3rd Down Conversion Pct 98
4th Down Conversion Pct T-19
3rd Down Conversion Pct Defense T-67
4th Down Conversion Pct Defense T-38
Red Zone Offense 57
Red Zone Defense 31
Net Punting 64
Punt Returns T-103
Kickoff Returns 68
First Downs Offense T-84
First Downs Defense 57
Fewest Penalties Per Game 77
Fewest Penalty Yards Per Game 88
Time of Possession 79

Illinois State Rankings

Total Offense 10
Rushing Offense 7
Passing Offense 54
Team Passing Efficiency 1
Scoring Offense 2
Total Defense 13
Rushing Defense 27
Passing Yards Allowed 13
Team Passing Efficiency Defense 3
Scoring Defense 1
Turnover Margin 2
3rd Down Conversion Pct 32
4th Down Conversion Pct T-6
3rd Down Conversion Pct Defense 10
4th Down Conversion Pct Defense T-9
Red Zone Offense T-39
Red Zone Defense 2
Net Punting 20
Punt Returns 59
Kickoff Returns 1
First Downs Offense T-90
First Downs Defense 5
Fewest Penalties Per Game T-37
Fewest Penalty Yards Per Game 33
Time of Possession 56


----------



## niklz62

i think our 4-1 is about 27% more impressive than their 4-0


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Sycamores open a 7 point underdog on 5dimes.
> 
> http://www.5dimes.eu/livelines



so we have improved vs the field by .5 points


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> i think our 4-1 is about 27% more impressive than their 4-0


May have been sarcasm, but if you dig deeper into opponents, I'd agree. We're going to be their first true opponent as I believe South Dakota State is still an unknown quantity and the fact they turned the ball over 3 times inside their own 30 in the first quarter made that game a no contest. 

Mississippi Valley State 1-5 (Only win against non D1 school) 
Eastern Illinois 1-4 (Only win against common opponent Austin Peay)
Austin Peay 0-5 (Statistically the worst overall team in FCS and have been outscored 254-20)
South Dakota State 3-2 (Opponents W/L record of their 3 wins is 3-11)

So a total opponent W/L of 5-16, ours is 11-15 but two of our games were FBS. If you look at their stats, they look amazing but digging deeper I'm not sure how impressive they are when you take a look at their opponents. I hope they rest on their laurels and think back to last year when they boatraced us and we come out energized and punch them in the mouth, too.


----------



## niklz62

the 27% was for comedy but at this point I feel like our wins are better, I am by no means saying we are better.

I am hopeful we are better


----------



## niklz62

Here's my strategy to get more attendance:

Get an advertising trade deal with a local earth mover sales company or excavation company.  push the hill opposite the stands down and also bring in dirt enough to raise the ground a few feet everywhere inside the old baseball fence, if possible slope it slightly or a lot (i dont care which).  If we use that to practice then make more practice area outside the fence.  build a fence that you can easily see through behind our team bench.  probably needs to be as high as the one in the east endzone.  Make that area considered OUTSIDE of the stadium.  Open that area up for tailgating and charge admission which also comes with a complimentary ticket or require a Blue Level ticket that costs more to get in that area.  if the area is sloped, do not allow tents.  Then we would not shut that down during the game.  we would have to move the scoreboard to maybe the endzone so people could see that (ground level is not a very good view).  thats all i can think of right now but anyone can throw in their 2 cents


----------



## GuardShock

Sounds like they haven't played anyone of any importance. I'm really hoping we blow them out. Will be my first game of the year!! I'm pumped!


----------



## ISU85

According to Sagarin, our strength of schedule is No. 133 and Illinois State's is No. 233. That is all of Div. I football (FBS and FCS). Overall, we are ranked No. 106 while Illinois St is No. 71. If you do his Predictor calculation and add in our home field advantage score they are a one point favorite.


----------



## normalbird

I can tell you all about the Redbirds' weaknesses if you feed me before the game.  

Can't disagree about 2 of our opponents being weak thus far, but Eastern Illinois and SDSU were both higher ranked and favored when we beat them. Our O-line is playing very well, as are our wide receivers.  You already know about our #1 running back and our transfer QB.  On D, we have very active OLB's to complement a solid D-line and an experienced secondary. I think any opposing coach will be challenged to find ways to exploit us.  But, I see everything through Redbird-colored glasses.

See ya Saturday.


----------



## niklz62

I thought neither team got the respect they deserved after this weeks wins from the 2 main polls


----------



## new sycamore fan

The Redbirds should be a top 5 team at this point, however they (to a lesser extent than us) have to deal with the bias to past years' performance that the polls show each week.  Montana, UNI, and a couple of others should be at the bottom, or possibly not even in, the top 25.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> I thought neither team got the respect they deserved after this weeks wins from the 2 main polls


Agreed. I think both teams would roll several of those ahead of us. I've been looking through the resumes of those teams and very few have anything to hang their hat on.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Here are the FCS Massey Ratings:

1. North Dakota State - MVFC
2. Illinois State - MVFC
3. Southern Illinois - MVFC
4. Villanova - Colonial
5. Youngstown State - MVFC
6. Eastern Washington - Big Sky
7. South Dakota State - MVFC
8. Indiana State - MVFC
9. Missouri State - MVFC
10. Jacksonville State - Ohio Valley

http://www.masseyratings.com/rate.php?s=cf2014&sub=11605


----------



## niklz62

I will admit though that I am super nervous,  I'd really like to win this one. I think 5 conference wins gets us in unless we get boned with AQ's not being the best team in their conference.  This would take the pressure off of beating 4 teams that are more equal to us

I like the fact that now 5 total wins won't make me happy.


----------



## ISUCC

attendance, with good weather I'll guess 8500 and a Sycamore win by 7

bad weather, it could be less than 5500

I agree with 62, am a bit more wary about this game than I was the UNI game, I was confident ISU would somehow beat UNI, but ILS has given us fits lately, so this could go either way, I am sure the players will be fired up and wanting a homecoming win though!


----------



## GuardShock

My thoughts are that we have faced a couple fantastic runners and kept them to fairly low yardage. Liberty's/UNI's QB couldn't do much against our defense and their offense was supposed to roll our defense. Ball State QB was new and I wouldn't necessarily say he had what it took yet so he wasn't the biggest test for our defense. I think the moral of my story is that our defense will either win us, or lose us this game. Our offense has been rather consistent and we kind of know what we're going to get out of Perish, Johnson, and Taylor. Our running game improved when we put Dimitri Taylor in and I hope he earns more reps this week. I know we can win this game.


----------



## bent20

We've faced Roberson before. Maybe that will help.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

After reading some things about ILSU, I'm quite concerned about this game.  They have offensive weapons all over the place.  They have an awesome running game and a great passing attack.  Their defense is as good as any in the nation.  They have a ton of talent, much of which came from top flight FBS programs like Oregon and Ohio State.  This is going to be a very, very difficult game.  I'm not sure we have the horses to compete.

Of course, I could have cut and pasted those comments from a scouting report on UNI, too.  

*Once again, I just want our guys to do what they've done all year - make plays.  They keep making plays, we keep winning.  It's really that simple.*

Of course, our o-line needs to step their game up and protect Perish better this week.  The book on us is going to be throw the kitchen sink at Perish and hope to get him rushed and confused.  That hasn't been terribly effective yet this year, but Liberty went to that scheme in the second half and it kinda worked, and UNI tried to do it all day, which worked better when they had the wind.

*Again, Tree-men, just make plays.  You guys keep making plays, we keep winning!*


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Since I'm a sap, here's the first installment of inspiration that I'm going to post leading up to this HUGE game on Saturday.  Listen up, Sycamore Nation!!!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/X7ymriMhoj0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

By the way, could we just offer this kid a scholarship *now*?


----------



## REALBird

Greetings Sycamore fans.   Congrats on the great start to your season.   Just a little more perspective from a Redbird fan on our team.  I've stated over on AGS (Any Given Saturday) that what I like most about our team are the athletes.      I know you guys have seen Roberson before, but the game against SDSU was about as good as he could have played, minus a bad throw here or there.    We got the transfer kid Barnett from Iowa State last year and I think our coaching staff was trying to find the next Matt Brown and forced him into being more of a pocket passer instead of an athlete.    Roberson showed me a lot last week in taking what the defense gave him.  When they dropped back in two deep, he ran...when they put 8 in the box he threw.   When SDSU put a spy on him, then he ran the read option to perfection.

You guys are used to having a stud RB in years past in Shakir Bell, so watching Marshaun Coprich go for 174 yards and 4 TD's last week was amazing.    10 TD's on the year is phenomenal.  Lecheen Neblett has a total of 16 receptions, but 5 TD's already with at least 4 over 20 yards, and a 69 yard TD in his resume already.   He can be a possession receiver, but he and Tre have developed quite the long ball relationship.     Last week SDSU decided to roll the double coverage over to Neblett, and Tre just started hitting his other big WR target Cam Meridith 6'3" 200.    5 different receivers have caught a TD this year.   We've combined for 11 receiving TD's, 13 Rushing TD's and 1 DEF TD and 1 Special Teams TD.

Those FBS transfers on DEF, David Perkins (DE) Ohio State transfer has 18 tackles, 4.5 for loss, 2.5 sacks, 2 FF.   Oshay Dunmore (DE/OLB) has 25 tackles, 4.0 for a loss, 1 sack, 2 INT, 1 FF.  And the highlight of the year, even though it was called back for an illegal formation penalty.  A hail mary touchdown with no time at the end of the first half against SDSU.   This kid is a PURE athlete.  I think if we needed him to play QB he could.  Colin Keoshian (Community College, by way of BYU)  was our backup RB and second on the team in TD's last year with 6.   This year he has 15 tackles, 3 TFL, 3.0 Sacks.

When you mix that in with the homegrown talent recruited by Spack, 6' 5" 280 pound DE - Teddy Corwin is a beast (32 tackles, 3.5 TFL, 1.5 sacks, 1 INT).  Pat Meehan (LB ) has 30 Tackles, 4.0 TFL, 2.0 sacks, 1 INT.    Our DEF has 8 players with 15 tackles or more.  13 with at least 10 tackles.  We've already eclipsed our season total of 6 INT's all year with 8 INT so far, and 1 run back for a TD.  The Defense has forced at least 5 fumbles this year.

Probably the BEST and most balanced Redbird football team I've seen in years.   That being said....anyone can have a bad game, and we've been blessed to escape the injury bug so far this season (knock on wood).   As long as they keep taking the games one at a time as the players keep alluding to, then I think they'll be focused and up for a challenge.     This game will be the biggest test of the program this year, and probably the last few years.

Hope everyone is able to escape healthy, and good luck Tree fans.  I would make the trip, but unfortunately I came down to TH on two occassions in recent years.   One was the game where you guys handed Spack his only loss against Ind. State.   The other was for a men's/women's double header where my beloved Redbirds lost both games.   I will be watching from my couch, as I am very superstitious.    LOL.


----------



## GuardShock

REALBird said:


> Greetings Sycamore fans.   Congrats on the great start to your season.   Just a little more perspective from a Redbird fan on our team.  I've stated over on AGS (Any Given Saturday) that what I like most about our team are the athletes.      I know you guys have seen Roberson before, but the game against SDSU was about as good as he could have played, minus a bad throw here or there.    We got the transfer kid Barnett from Iowa State last year and I think our coaching staff was trying to find the next Matt Brown and forced him into being more of a pocket passer instead of an athlete.    Roberson showed me a lot last week in taking what the defense gave him.  When they dropped back in two deep, he ran...when they put 8 in the box he threw.   When SDSU put a spy on him, then he ran the read option to perfection.
> 
> You guys are used to having a stud RB in years past in Shakir Bell, so watching Marshaun Coprich go for 174 yards and 4 TD's last week was amazing.    10 TD's on the year is phenomenal.  Lecheen Neblett has a total of 16 receptions, but 5 TD's already with at least 4 over 20 yards, and a 69 yard TD in his resume already.   He can be a possession receiver, but he and Tre have developed quite the long ball relationship.     Last week SDSU decided to roll the double coverage over to Neblett, and Tre just started hitting his other big WR target Cam Meridith 6'3" 200.    5 different receivers have caught a TD this year.   We've combined for 11 receiving TD's, 13 Rushing TD's and 1 DEF TD and 1 Special Teams TD.
> 
> Those FBS transfers on DEF, David Perkins (DE) Ohio State transfer has 18 tackles, 4.5 for loss, 2.5 sacks, 2 FF.   Oshay Dunmore (DE/OLB) has 25 tackles, 4.0 for a loss, 1 sack, 2 INT, 1 FF.  And the highlight of the year, even though it was called back for an illegal formation penalty.  A hail mary touchdown with no time at the end of the first half against SDSU.   This kid is a PURE athlete.  I think if we needed him to play QB he could.  Colin Keoshian (Community College, by way of BYU)  was our backup RB and second on the team in TD's last year with 6.   This year he has 15 tackles, 3 TFL, 3.0 Sacks.
> 
> When you mix that in with the homegrown talent recruited by Spack, 6' 5" 280 pound DE - Teddy Corwin is a beast (32 tackles, 3.5 TFL, 1.5 sacks, 1 INT).  Pat Meehan (LB ) has 30 Tackles, 4.0 TFL, 2.0 sacks, 1 INT.    Our DEF has 8 players with 15 tackles or more.  13 with at least 10 tackles.  We've already eclipsed our season total of 6 INT's all year with 8 INT so far, and 1 run back for a TD.  The Defense has forced at least 5 fumbles this year.
> 
> Probably the BEST and most balanced Redbird football team I've seen in years.   That being said....anyone can have a bad game, and we've been blessed to escape the injury bug so far this season (knock on wood).   As long as they keep taking the games one at a time as the players keep alluding to, then I think they'll be focused and up for a challenge.     This game will be the biggest test of the program this year, and probably the last few years.
> 
> Hope everyone is able to escape healthy, and good luck Tree fans.  I would make the trip, but unfortunately I came down to TH on two occassions in recent years.   One was the game where you guys handed Spack his only loss against Ind. State.   The other was for a men's/women's double header where my beloved Redbirds lost both games.   I will be watching from my couch, as I am very superstitious.    LOL.



Thanks for the insight on your team. I like how well balanced you guys have played this year. I just question your SOS. The teams you have played and beaten just haven't been tough yet. I get this info from above 





> May have been sarcasm, but if you dig deeper into opponents, I'd agree. We're going to be their first true opponent as I believe South Dakota State is still an unknown quantity and the fact they turned the ball over 3 times inside their own 30 in the first quarter made that game a no contest.
> 
> Mississippi Valley State 1-5 (Only win against non D1 school)
> Eastern Illinois 1-4 (Only win against common opponent Austin Peay)
> Austin Peay 0-5 (Statistically the worst overall team in FCS and have been outscored 254-20)
> South Dakota State 3-2 (Opponents W/L record of their 3 wins is 3-11)



Considering we have home crowd advantage, I'm surprised we're considered an under dog. I hope everyone comes out healthy and I think it should be a fantastic game. I think we can come out on top but I wouldn't be totally surprised with the talent level you guys have if we lost. Good luck to you and have a safe trip if you're traveling out to the game.

Edit: Also, I didn't realize how little passing yards you guys have compared to us. You rely much more on your ground game. Outside of the IU game, we have done very well against the run but we haven't faced a QB that can move outside the pocket like Tre this year. Will be an interesting game for sure.


----------



## BigBlue79

Illinois State is the real deal and we all know that.  However, whenever I read bout their rushing attack I can't help but to think about the running back's we've already faced.  Is this guy better than Tevin Coleman or that Johnson Kid from UNI?  Are their WR's better than IU's or that kid from Liberty.  I'm not even saying that Illinois State couldn't beat the FBS schools we've played but I will say that we have been battle tested and as far as talent, size, and speed goes It's hard for me to belive that Illinois state has something we haven't already seen outside of Roberson.  Roberson will be the true test on Saturday.  Liberty had a duel threat QB but he never ran?  It will be interesting to see how we play Roberson schematically.


----------



## REALBird

GuardShock said:


> Thanks for the insight on your team. I like how well balanced you guys have played this year. I just question your SOS. The teams you have played and beaten just haven't been tough yet. I get this info from above
> 
> Considering we have home crowd advantage, I'm surprised we're considered an under dog. I hope everyone comes out healthy and I think it should be a fantastic game. I think we can come out on top but I wouldn't be totally surprised with the talent level you guys have if we lost. Good luck to you and have a safe trip if you're traveling out to the game.



GuardShock, all very valid points.    At some point I even questioned how good this team is and kept saying, EIU will show if we're for real.  Then I felt less optimistic about that because they were destroyed by SIU, and then beaten soundly buy the Redbirds.  I left thinking, well we really didn't get a guage on this team because EIU was overrated.    Then I felt SDSU would be a great test, #9 in the Nation.  Played a competitive second half @ Mizzou.    But the score of 45-10 suddenly makes SDSU look inferior and overrated as well.  

Had they not called back one of the two last second hail mary TD's thrown before the end of the half.  Had we not pissed down our leg and had to settle for a FG in the second quarter, and adding the 3rd quarter TD that game should have been 49-3 at halftime and 56-10 for the final score.  Honestly, SDSU's lone TD drive was a result of one good series.    Beyond that, they were HANDLED in all phases of the game.

I'm with you in that I am still skeptical as all of the W's have come at the friendly confines of Hancock Stadium.  But at some point, every team has a letdown or doesn't play all out for 4Q.    I'm a believer this team is legit (Austin Peay, Miss. Valley State aside) the true test was against EIU who's no huddle spread offense was neutralized, and SDSU's 3 yards and a cloud of dust offense was neutralized.   Most of Zenner's yards came late in the 3rd Q and well into the 4th Quarter when the game was decided.    He got banged up pretty good too, had a noticable limp for a few possessions, but the kids a warrior and wouldn't use that as an excuse.

Once again, should be a very good game and good test for both teams to determine where they are in regard to contending for the MVFC crown.


----------



## GuardShock

Our Offensive line has played exceptional at pass blocking and so-so at run blocking. We have a solid receiver set and I think we will be able to score. Like I said in an earlier post, I think this game will come down to defense as both offenses seem to be playing rather well. Quite different, but rather well in their own respect.


----------



## niklz62

REALBird said:


> GuardShock, all very valid points.    At some point I even questioned how good this team is and kept saying, EIU will show if we're for real.  Then I felt less optimistic about that because they were destroyed by SIU, and then beaten soundly buy the Redbirds.  I left thinking, well we really didn't get a guage on this team because EIU was overrated.    Then I felt SDSU would be a great test, #9 in the Nation.  Played a competitive second half @ Mizzou.    But the score of 45-10 suddenly makes SDSU look inferior and overrated as well.
> 
> Had they not called back one of the two last second hail mary TD's thrown before the end of the half.  Had we not pissed down our leg and had to settle for a FG in the second quarter, and adding the 3rd quarter TD that game should have been 49-3 at halftime and 56-10 for the final score.  Honestly, SDSU's lone TD drive was a result of one good series.    Beyond that, they were HANDLED in all phases of the game.
> 
> I'm with you in that I am still skeptical as all of the W's have come at the friendly confines of Hancock Stadium.  But at some point, every team has a letdown or doesn't play all out for 4Q.    I'm a believer this team is legit (Austin Peay, Miss. Valley State aside) the true test was against EIU who's no huddle spread offense was neutralized, and SDSU's 3 yards and a cloud of dust offense was neutralized.   Most of Zenner's yards came late in the 3rd Q and well into the 4th Quarter when the game was decided.    He got banged up pretty good too, had a noticable limp for a few possessions, but the kids a warrior and wouldn't use that as an excuse.
> 
> Once again, should be a very good game and good test for both teams to determine where they are in regard to contending for the MVFC crown.



I think EIU WAS overrated but I still think they could win the AQ from the OVC. I don't think the coach has a lot going on the offensive game plan.  That said I'm going to estimate that with your wins the way they are, your guys will be more fresh. I could imagine any outcome for this game. I hope it's us because that takes pressure off to win a different tough game to get to my goal of making the playoffs


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Speaking of superstitions I always feel as if visiting and posting on other teams forums is the dreaded kiss of death... Everyone that has posted on our forum this year has left these peaceful grounds a loser!

Thanks for the informatiom though, will be nice to know who/what to watch.

Just don't understand people visiting and posting on other forums - makes zero sense to me. Nothing personal though against you - more of a general thought that I can't keep in any longer...


----------



## niklz62

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Speaking of superstitions I always feel as if visiting and posting on other teams forums is the dreaded kiss of death... Everyone that has posted on our forum this year has left these peaceful grounds a loser!
> 
> Thanks for the informatiom though, will be nice to know who/what to watch.
> 
> Just don't understand people visiting and posting on other forums - makes zero sense to me. Nothing personal though against you - more of a general thought that I can't keep in any longer...



CRAP!  I never thought of that one


----------



## GuardShock

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Speaking of superstitions I always feel as if visiting and posting on other teams forums is the dreaded kiss of death... Everyone that has posted on our forum this year has left these peaceful grounds a loser!
> 
> Thanks for the informatiom though, will be nice to know who/what to watch.
> 
> Just don't understand people visiting and posting on other forums - makes zero sense to me. Nothing personal though against you - more of a general thought that I can't keep in any longer...



I'm cool when they're nice. When they come talking crap though, that's not cool at all.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Speaking of superstitions I always feel as if visiting and posting on other teams forums is the dreaded kiss of death... Everyone that has posted on our forum this year has left these peaceful grounds a loser!
> 
> Thanks for the informatiom though, will be nice to know who/what to watch.
> 
> Just don't understand people visiting and posting on other forums - makes zero sense to me. Nothing personal though against you - more of a general thought that I can't keep in any longer...



I visit every team forum to grab information. Know thy enemies and stuff. 

As for superstitions, I have none. I'm not the one on the field running and hitting. If they train, prepare and then execute, they'll be just fine.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> I visit every team forum to grab information. Know thy enemies and stuff.
> 
> As for superstitions, I have none. I'm not the one on the field running and hitting. If they train, prepare and then execute, they'll be just fine.



I watched "Butterfly Effect" one time and now I'm about to go into counseling.


----------



## REALBird

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Speaking of superstitions I always feel as if visiting and posting on other teams forums is the dreaded kiss of death... Everyone that has posted on our forum this year has left these peaceful grounds a loser!
> 
> Thanks for the informatiom though, will be nice to know who/what to watch.
> 
> Just don't understand people visiting and posting on other forums - makes zero sense to me. Nothing personal though against you - more of a general thought that I can't keep in any longer...



If that were the case NDSU would never win a game.  LOL.   Their fans are on everyone's message board telling you how great they are.    In this instance, I don't have a problem visiting boards where the fans are knowledgable, respectful and where I think the school and it's admins hold themselves to a higher standard.   I like the Trees, been on your campus a few times for MVC events (Track & Field, Basketball, Football).   A trip to the Beef House never hurts one on their journey to TH.    Hell, my mom even lives in N. Indiana so I got no problem with you guys.

There are some boards I'd never visit again (SIU, I've been banned from the Bradley board for Hoops.  LOL., not crazy about the WSU hoops forum), but I've always had civil conversations on the PurpleCode, MSU and a few other sites.

Trust me when we got our helmets handed to us back in 2010 or whatever, I didn't know if you guys even had a message board.  My superstition usually centers around visiting an opponents venue.   I'm 0-3 in Terre Haute and never coming back again.  LOL.     I can't stand fans from opposing teams coming in our building talking smack, and then they wonder why they're treated rude and say "Illinois State has the rudest fans in the Valley."  (tiny violin)

Good luck guys.  Hoping both sides have a great game and escape without injuries.


----------



## ISUCC

from the Pantagraph, gotta make sure ILS's road woes continue this weekend!

http://www.pantagraph.com/sports/co...cle_7de5125a-4777-5289-b11d-52a5a1790646.html


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

REALBird said:


> If that were the case NDSU would never win a game.  LOL.   Their fans are on everyone's message board telling you how great they are.    In this instance, I don't have a problem visiting boards where the fans are knowledgable, respectful and where I think the school and it's admins hold themselves to a higher standard.   I like the Trees, been on your campus a few times for MVC events (Track & Field, Basketball, Football).   A trip to the Beef House never hurts one on their journey to TH.    Hell, my mom even lives in N. Indiana so I got no problem with you guys.
> 
> There are some boards I'd never visit again (SIU, I've been banned from the Bradley board for Hoops.  LOL., not crazy about the WSU hoops forum), but I've always had civil conversations on the PurpleCode, MSU and a few other sites.
> 
> Trust me when we got our helmets handed to us back in 2010 or whatever, I didn't know if you guys even had a message board.  My superstition usually centers around visiting an opponents venue.   I'm 0-3 in Terre Haute and never coming back again.  LOL.     I can't stand fans from opposing teams coming in our building talking smack, and then they wonder why they're treated rude and say "Illinois State has the rudest fans in the Valley."  (tiny violin)
> 
> Good luck guys.  Hoping both sides have a great game and escape without injuries.


Your team sounds so formidable that if I did not know better would expect that I was reading about the Green Bay Packers in their heyday?  Hope that our boys give them a real case of reality this Saturday.................will not be surprised at all.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

REALBird said:


> If that were the case NDSU would never win a game.  LOL.   Their fans are on everyone's message board telling you how great they are.    In this instance, I don't have a problem visiting boards where the fans are knowledgable, respectful and where I think the school and it's admins hold themselves to a higher standard.   I like the Trees, been on your campus a few times for MVC events (Track & Field, Basketball, Football).   A trip to the Beef House never hurts one on their journey to TH.    Hell, my mom even lives in N. Indiana so I got no problem with you guys.
> 
> There are some boards I'd never visit again (SIU, I've been banned from the Bradley board for Hoops.  LOL., not crazy about the WSU hoops forum), but I've always had civil conversations on the PurpleCode, MSU and a few other sites.
> 
> Trust me when we got our helmets handed to us back in 2010 or whatever, I didn't know if you guys even had a message board.  My superstition usually centers around visiting an opponents venue.   I'm 0-3 in Terre Haute and never coming back again.  LOL.     I can't stand fans from opposing teams coming in our building talking smack, and then they wonder why they're treated rude and say "Illinois State has the rudest fans in the Valley."  (tiny violin)
> 
> Good luck guys.  Hoping both sides have a great game and escape without injuries.



Its all good man, you are not the first and will not be the last. You've been respectful - we haven't had anyone on here in awhile that has been a jack ass. My comments were just more in general, I really just don't understand it and I had to get my thoughts out... But like all things, I don't expect everyone to agree with me!!

Good luck Saturday!


----------



## niklz62

I do it because I'm bored as hell


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> I do it because I'm bored as hell



You should help me out on recruiting profiles and keeping up on our offered prospects.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> You should help me out on recruiting profiles and keeping up on our offered prospects.



If I spent half the time selling insurance as I do on these forums, we'd be watching the Sycamores at "Mike Nichols Stadium"

(If it were all all the time i spend switch it to "The Mike Nichols Dome"


----------



## GuardShock

REALBird said:


> There are some boards I'd never visit again (SIU, I've been banned from the Bradley board for Hoops.  LOL., not crazy about the WSU hoops forum), but I've always had civil conversations on the PurpleCode, MSU and a few other sites.




What got you banned?! Just curious. lol


----------



## Jason Svoboda

@ISURedbirds FB predicted to beat Indiana State by 22 this weekend. #FCS FB Predictions Week 7: http://t.co/IszW37qQnJ— BennettRank (@BennettRankSoc) October 9, 2014


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I missed a day, but I'm sure you all didn't care...

However, here is today's motivational minute (or four) for our Sycamores preparing for the mountain they have to climb this week:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/WO4tIrjBDkk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

We need to claw for that inch, we need to kill people for that inch - that inch that means the difference between winning and losing!!!


----------



## mohoops247

That's one of my favorite motivational speeches out there ITF! Love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REALBird

GuardShock said:


> What got you banned?! Just curious. lol


The admin of the Bradley Board loves to troll the McLean County website and post when Illinois State players have run-ins with the law.   A DUI here, driving with a suspended license, a felony assault here or there.   I get it, these are kids, they make mistakes.  I only wish I was a perfect law abiding citizen who never had a run-in with the law.    But anyway......he's going on a rant talking about all the "Lawless" behavior at Illinois State, and  right around the same time a member of the BU Soccer team stuck a lit roman candle under the door of a sleeping, intoxicated, under age (19) player as a prank, which caused a huge fire and his subsequent death.

As a parent and human being, I sent my condolences as any sports fan would do and generally felt sorry for the kid and his family.    But it wasn't long before "Goofy" as we call him on Redbirdfan.com started up again on the lawless state of Illinois St. athetics.     I merely responded that he should be careful throwing stones when you live in a glass house.   I might have alluded to the fact that thus far none of the incidents at ISU resulted in the loss of human life.    Been a while so my memory is fuzzy on the exact language, but it didn't matter as I was BANNED for LIFE.  Which basically meant under the username REALBird.   LOL.   It was never personal with the victim, and I still feel bad for the BU community and the kids family.   But I consider the admins on that board to be very thin skinned.  They love pointing out every other schools flaws, but can't stomach cleaning up their own house.

My point was it's a slippery slope when you let your hatred of a school based on a "game" impact your emotions and logic.  These are still kids who make mistakes, some make stupid decisions that impact them in the short term.  Some make stupid decisions that last forever.   I'm sure they have a different version of the events, but hey.....it's whatever.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

REALBird said:


> The admin of the Bradley Board loves to troll the McLean County website and post when Illinois State players have run-ins with the law.   A DUI here, driving with a suspended license, a felony assault here or there.   I get it, these are kids, they make mistakes.  I only wish I was a perfect law abiding citizen who never had a run-in with the law.    But anyway......he's going on a rant talking about all the "Lawless" behavior at Illinois State, and  right around the same time a member of the BU Soccer team stuck a lit roman candle under the door of a sleeping, intoxicated, under age (19) player as a prank, which caused a huge fire and his subsequent death.
> 
> As a parent and human being, I sent my condolences as any sports fan would do and generally felt sorry for the kid and his family.    But it wasn't long before "Goofy" as we call him on Redbirdfan.com started up again on the lawless state of Illinois St. athetics.     I merely responded that he should be careful throwing stones when you live in a glass house.   I might have alluded to the fact that thus far none of the incidents at ISU resulted in the loss of human life.    Been a while so my memory is fuzzy on the exact language, but it didn't matter as I was BANNED for LIFE.  Which basically meant under the username REALBird.   LOL.   It was never personal with the victim, and I still feel bad for the BU community and the kids family.   But I consider the admins on that board to be very thin skinned.  They love pointing out every other schools flaws, but can't stomach cleaning up their own house.
> 
> My point was it's a slippery slope when you let your hatred of a school based on a "game" impact your emotions and logic.  These are still kids who make mistakes, some make stupid decisions that impact them in the short term.  Some make stupid decisions that last forever.   I'm sure they have a different version of the events, but hey.....it's whatever.



Isn't that Bradley board famous for banning just about anyone that says anything even remotely negative about Bradley?


----------



## ISUCC

Jason Svoboda said:


> @ISURedbirds FB predicted to beat Indiana State by 22 this weekend. #FCS FB Predictions Week 7: http://t.co/IszW37qQnJ— BennettRank (@BennettRankSoc) October 9, 2014

22 point underdogs? Good lord


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> @ISURedbirds FB predicted to beat Indiana State by 22 this weekend. #FCS FB Predictions Week 7: http://t.co/IszW37qQnJ— BennettRank (@BennettRankSoc) October 9, 2014

Someone please send this to the football team!!!


----------



## bent20

I've never heard of Bennettrank but they also have us ranked 70th in their FCS poll. We did move up 10 places from 80th though after beating UNI. Woohoo! Obviously we have a lot to prove to them.


----------



## niklz62

wow, that website is a real piece of crap


----------



## IndyTreeFan

And today's installment of positive vibes for OUR football team...

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/yX39J_YyKbs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Champions have a champion attitude!  Put it on today!!!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Hello?  Anyone out there???

The day before the biggest game of the year and all I hear are...crickets...:zzz:


----------



## niklz62

Tom James just retweeted or whatever it's called when you put a tweet on facebook that SycamoreRules said that they are looking for a MAJOR announcement from the athletic Dept today


----------



## treeman

i became interested so i looked it up. i don't know how to copy and paste twitter stuff but this is what it said:

"Sycamores Compliance: looking forward to a MAJOR athletic department announcement this afternoon! #veryexciting"


----------



## SycamoreFan317

ISU is expected to announce it is starting a women's swimming team.


----------



## niklz62

SycamoreFan317 said:


> ISU is expected to announce it is starting a women's swimming team.



Looks to be accurate.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Since I won't be posting tomorrow, for some game day motivation, here's the last installment of ITF's daily Homecoming week motiviational videos!!!  Yeay!  I should keep this up, it'll increase my post count...

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/-sUKoKQlEC4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Come on, Sycamores!  GIVE ME YOUR VERY BEST!!!  DON'T QUIT!  DON'T QUIT! DON'T QUIT!!!


----------



## bent20

Sure is nice to see the board this active these days. You can tell we're winning more. Ha!


----------



## ISUCC

gameday preview for Saturday

http://www.inforum.com/content/indiana-state-fast-start-missouri-valley


----------



## SYCAMORE FB DAD

Can anyone keep us posted whats going on there now, like the atmosphere or the excitement level of the game day! I am working away from home.. and will miss being at the game physically, but will be watching online. I am so excited about this football team and know their in it to win it! I believe we should come out with a win; however as always we'll have to earn it.. this also a pretty good team, I am getting ready for an another heart attack win, in case! lol 


P.S. don't everyone jump in at once.. lol


----------



## ISU85

Where is Perish????


----------



## mohoops247

*[October 11, 2014] #20 Indiana St Sycamores (4-1) vs. #15 Illinois St Redbird...*

Injured.. last drive of last week

Edited since team isn't giving out info per Todd Golden.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohoops247

How in the world do we get a delay of game on first and goal?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niklz62

mohoops247 said:


> How in the world do we get a delay of game on first and goal?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Unacceptable


----------



## mohoops247

Our D is hitting today boys!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niklz62

Good drive to flip field position


----------



## TreeTop

Getting a real good sneak peek at Matt Adams today.  If nothing else.

Sycs up 3-0.


----------



## bluestreak

Horrible mistake by Adams.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluestreak

Cannot cannot cannot take a sack in that situation


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluestreak

Pray for MPs recovery


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mohoops247

BIG KICK!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bent20

Nice FG. So was it general knowledge that Perish would be out? I missed the first half.


----------



## mohoops247

bent20 said:


> Nice FG. So was it general knowledge that Perish would be out? I missed the first half.



No. Team kept is very close to vest. Like everything...haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bent20

So does this explain why Coyne left? Found out Adam would officially start over him and got upset?


----------



## bluebill

You missed a great "D" first half and it is soooo cool to listen to the Redbird announcers try to find somthin' good to say about the birds !!
Hot quarterback has spent some time on his butt....LOVIN"IT!!


QUOTE=bent20;213277]Nice FG. So was it general knowledge that Perish would be out? I missed the first half.[/QUOTE]


----------



## bent20

Special teams has been a problem for us all year. Big return for them.


----------



## bent20

Nice stop by the D!

6-3 now Indiana State. Return hurt us.


----------



## bluestreak

Smart move to hide perish's injury. Definitely would have affected the dead birds game plan


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueBleeder

bent20 said:


> Special teams has been a problem for us all year. Big return for them.



Special teams are always the last areas you improve....we upgraded the punting team hopefully next year kickoff coverage will improve too!  Proud of the team's effort so far today under tough circumstances.


----------



## bent20

The missed FG there hurts. Long one though. Offense is just struggling badly.


----------



## bent20

We're not going to win if we keep going three and out.


----------



## bent20

Two weeks now where our offense has struggled (minus the first quarter last week).


----------



## bent20

Adam getting hit every time he drops back to pass.


----------



## bent20

Ill. State scores. Not surprised. Too bad the offense can't get going because the D has played great. 10-6 Ill. State now.


----------



## swsycamore

Offense looks like crap today.


----------



## ISUCC

that may do it, can't say anything bad, the D has played GREAT, we just miss Perish, if we have Perish we're winning this game big time.


----------



## bent20

Making them kick it again also gives our D more of a rest. They need it.


----------



## ISUCC

if we could just get one score we'd win I think, but man our O is dreadful without Mike. All those awesome receivers and noone to pass to them today


----------



## bent20

Not all on the QB. Line has to give him more time. They struggled in the second half against UNI, too.


----------



## bent20

Some uninspired play calling here, too.


----------



## ISUCC

well, even if we do lose all is not lost. get Perish back and go into Fargo and win again next week


----------



## swsycamore

some one needs to show Adams how to get out of the way after he hands off and also how to throw a ball away.  Where the hell did we get this guy?


----------



## bent20

This is why you can never have too many QBs, too many players.


----------



## swsycamore

What is wrong with Perish?


----------



## bent20

Defense giving up big plays now.


----------



## bent20

17-6. Game is basically over.


----------



## ISUCC

that's a wrap, hope Mike can play next week, again, all is not lost, it's one game. We know we're ok when Perish is at the QB


----------



## bent20

ISUCC said:


> that's a wrap, hope Mike can play next week, again, all is not lost, it's one game. We know we're ok when Perish is at the QB



Not necessarily. Line has to block better. We struggled late last week, too.


----------



## bluestreak

swsycamore said:


> What is wrong with Perish?



Concussion


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swsycamore

D was just on the field too much today and just ran down.  They played their hearts out and looked awesome for three quarters.


----------



## bent20

We've had no first downs in the second half. That's just unacceptable.


----------



## Eleven

Agreed.  Ill St. is GOOD.... to keep them down for that long - while not really sustaining drives was pretty impressive.
We HAVE to be able to maintain drives and give the D a breather.


----------



## ISUCC

we have 8 yards of total offense this 2nd half, wow


----------



## SycamoreFan317

swsycamore said:


> What is wrong with Perish?



Golden says that ISU is only saying he is out with "medical reasons"


----------



## Eleven

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Golden says that ISU is only saying he is out with "medical reasons"



Concussion... at the end of the game last week.


----------



## bent20

Give Adam credit for staying on his feet. Seems he's not easy to get down.


----------



## Eleven

This is an encouraging drive...


----------



## bent20

Too bad we didn't get this drive before their second TD.


----------



## ISUCC

bent20 said:


> Give Adam credit for staying on his feet. Seems he's not easy to get down.



he does seem more mobile


----------



## Eleven

BAD pass to the corner, followed by a LOT of contact on a back-shoulder pass...


----------



## Eleven

WOW, what a catch!!


----------



## bent20

And I thought we should have gone for the FG. TD Owens!!!


----------



## niklz62

I thought so too. Ill take a TD though


----------



## SycamoreFan317

This team has heart!


----------



## Eleven

Great run down the sidelines!!!!  Touchdown!!!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

HOLY S**T!!! Come on D


----------



## ISUCC

OMG, are you kidding me??!! Shame on ME for giving up on this team!!


----------



## bent20

WHOOOO!!!


----------



## Eleven

What the hell was that?? Kick it DEEEP.


----------



## bent20

We need to practice 2 pt attempts more. Have better plays.


----------



## Eleven

Seriously??? Squib kick recovered at mid-field - all they need is a field goal???  horrible.


----------



## ISUCC

OMG, now we're gonna lose on THAT?? WTF was THAT???!!!

a SQUIB kick? Are you kidding me??


----------



## Eleven

Wow... going to lose this on field position...


----------



## bent20

What happened to our defense? Such a disappointing finish here.


----------



## Eleven

Well, all they really needed was about 30 yards there... 4 downs to get 1st downs.... that's a TOUGH spot to defend..


----------



## ISUCC

Did Sanford NOT trust our defense after the awesome game they've had?? I mean REALLY, a SQUIB kick????

that was ALL on the coaches, I am FLABBERGASTED by that decision


----------



## Eleven

More about not trusting special teams.... didn't want a run back...


----------



## bent20

Eleven said:


> More about not trusting special teams.... didn't want a run back...



Yeah, we gave up a return to what? Our 27?


----------



## Eleven

Delay of game - disconcerting signals??  What is that??


----------



## Eleven

bent20 said:


> Yeah, we gave up a return to what? Our 27?



No idea - that was a horrible call... kick it DEEP and cover... ugh.

I'll bet Ill St. Does a squib though.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Heart breaker for sure! But proud of the effort.


----------



## ISUCC

game over, I do NOT believe what I just saw, un freaking believable


----------



## Eleven

Defense just kept ISU in that game - missing their offensive leader.
I guarantee you that others are watching this game - and are as impressed as I am.

There is NO WAY that I would have thought that we would win this game without Perish in the lineup....  UNREAL effort by the defense.
Just didn't have enough breaks between stops..


----------



## bent20

ISUCC said:


> game over, I do NOT believe what I just saw, un freaking believable



What don't you believe? Played hard. Can't keep winning if we have to pull it out at the end every time. The squib didn't really kill us. The two big plays to get it down inside our 10 killed us.


----------



## bent20

Eleven said:


> Defense just kept ISU in that game - missing their offensive leader.
> I guarantee you that others are watching this game - and are as impressed as I am.
> 
> There is NO WAY that I would have thought that we would win this game without Perish in the lineup....  UNREAL effort by the defense.
> Just didn't have enough breaks between stops..



Defense played great, but not at the end. Offense got it back for us and defense gave up two huge plays to give them a chip shot. Love our D, but can't say they earned a win. They didn't!


----------



## ISUCC

bent20 said:


> What don't you believe? Played hard. Can't keep winning if we have to pull it out at the end every time. The squib didn't really kill us. The two big plays to get it down inside our 10 killed us.



we did play great, I just CAN'T believe the decision to do a SQUIB kick!? I mean the defense has been solid all day and that just tells me the coaches don't trust the defense to hold ILS one more time, don't you think they'd be fired up enough to hold ILS?

You have GOT to kick it deep in that situation, I just do NOT understand that decision.


----------



## bent20

ISUCC said:


> we did play great, I just CAN'T believe the decision to do a SQUIB kick!? I mean the defense has been solid all day and that just tells me the coaches don't trust the defense to hold ILS one more time, don't you think they'd be fired up enough to hold ILS?



It wasn't about not trusting the defense, it was about how bad our kick coverage has been all year.


----------



## REALBird

Damn, what a DEF.  I learned a lot about Indiana St. Today, guys you have a very good team and this battle was very indicative of the MVFC.  Good luck the rest of the way, no doubt the difference was not have your starting QB.   Rooting for you guys the rest of the way.


----------



## ISUCC

bent20 said:


> It wasn't about not trusting the defense, it was about how bad our kick coverage has been all year.



I see your point, but there is no way they're gonna give up a long return in that situation, the kick coverage team is gonna make sure of that, even if they're struggling, they'd have been fired up to get a good stop and make ILS go the length of the field. 

I'm not too terribly knowledgeable about college football, but THAT was simply the worst decision I have seen in forever

I can't wait to hear the explanation for that, and to hear what those at the game thought when they saw that squib kick take place. I still just can't believe it. 

Had we kicked deep and then they drove and kick the winning FG I'd be ok with that, but this is just inexplicable IMO


----------



## Greene Co.

If we just kick the two extra points after TD's we go to overtime even with the squib.  I understand the second two point attempt but not the first one.  Easier to make those choices watching and not really coaching!  Just a little heart broken.  A very solid effort against a pretty darn good team.  Hope MP will be back soon.  Any word on his injury?


----------



## bluebill

What a GREAT defense today...Smash-Mouth hitting and smart positioning, but the offense calling was not good.  Two very good running backs and a green QB would call for more running.  He was asked to do things he was not prepared for, but did his best.....NOT smart calls.  
Overall you gotta say it was a good game and makes looking down the road a lot brighter.


----------



## Greene Co.

bluebill said:


> What a GREAT defense today...Smash-Mouth hitting and smart positioning, but the offense calling was not good.  Two very good running backs and a green QB would call for more running.  He was asked to do things he was not prepared for, but did his best.....NOT smart calls.
> Overall you gotta say it was a good game and makes looking down the road a lot brighter.



Pretty spot on. And the future does look a lot brighter.


----------



## mohoops247

*[October 11, 2014] #20 Indiana St Sycamores (4-1) vs. #15 Illinois St Redbird...*

Just bad luck - I seen a ton of football and squib kicks and never seen one hit the first line of the return team and be recovered there. I guess with the good luck we've had we were bound for a bad luck play once. Just happened at absolute worst time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niklz62

The squib is to give up a little tle field position to keep a return team from getting the return set up. Normally they are fielded about the 20. you see that ALL the time and its pretty good strategy.  I also havent even heard of the ball hitting a front line guy ever and God only knows how many games ive seen.  

If you told me that Perish would sit and we would loose like  we did i would have bet against that all day. I was expecting to loose 35-10 or so. 

All the xtra pts were the right decision. You don't go for 1 when you r down by 5


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Indiana State Falls To Illinois State Despite Gutsy Homecoming Effort*






The No. 20/22 Indiana State Sycamores scored a pair of fourth quarter touchdowns to take a late lead against visiting No. 15 Illinois State but a field goal near the end of regulation gave the Redbirds a 20-18 victory in front of 7,534 fans on Homecoming at Memorial Stadium.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

I watched the squib kick again and now I see what happened, we were trying to kick it past the ILS front line, but the ball hit the ILS up man, that was not the plan. 

It was just bad luck, nothing more. So I digress. 

It was a great effort to come back and lead, just dumb luck cost us the win today. 

With a healthy Perish I think we win today in a route, and that we can give ndsu a good game next week. All is not lost by any means.


----------



## hans1950

We've got ourselves a very tough hard nosed football team.Got to believe we are headed in the right direction again.We made Roberson look pretty ordinary most of the day.Got to protect the QB better though,no one can succeed with so little time to throw.Ran the ball well at times too.


----------



## niklz62

Nobody in internet land picked us and they pucked us giving up 28-38 pts. Thats with a starting QB.  When we beat Liberty I felt we needed to win 5 conference games to make the playoffs. We got one i didnt expect last week and prior to that i also wasn't sure we could beat ILSt.  We still have some wiggle room but i think IF we can stay healthy we can go to Macomb needing a win to make the playoffs


----------



## meistro

Sorry, I don't care if it was bad luck or not. That was not a good move. Even if we get it past him they're gonna have decent field position with plenty of time. It would be different if they needed a td, but not a field goal. You can't take the chance and give them good field position. We had the momentum and I like our chances of stopping them. I'm still proud of how hard we played and that we had a chance to win with our starting qb out. We're on the right track.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

meistro said:


> Sorry, I don't care if it was bad luck or not. That was not a good move. Even if we get it past him they're gonna have decent field position with plenty of time. It would be different if they needed a td, but not a field goal. You can't take the chance and give them good field position. We had the momentum and I like our chances of stopping them. I'm still proud of how hard we played and that we had a chance to win with our starting qb out. We're on the right track.



Just got home and I agree. Special teams cost us this ball game. Missed FG, shanked punt, poor kick return coverage at start of second half, kickoff out of bounds, and the botched squib. You can get away with one or two miscues in the third phase but not FIVE and the botched squib was just insane. I'd rather try to boot it deep and if it goes out of bounds, so be it. Giving them the ball at the 50 basically ended the game on that one play. If you don't trust your kick covered, replace them. This was gave 6 of the year. If you don't get something as simple as that by now, you're not going to.


----------



## Pacercolt99

I was at the game today and came away shaking my head. I am not going to criticize the squib kick because it is what a lot of teams do in that situation. It was unbelievable that it went straight to the Ill St lineman. My biggest problem in the game was the fact the Trees should have had more first half points. If we turn the opportunitys into TDs, Sycamores win!


----------



## meistro

Almost forgot about the terrible punt. That was a killer.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> It wasn't about not trusting the defense, it was about how bad our kick coverage has been all year.



This doesn't even compute to me. It would have made more sense to boot it away angled at the corner of the end zone and if it went out of bounds, so be it have it at the 35. If you're going to play prevent special teams, it is right up there with prevent defense -- preventing yourself from winning. Stupid call and if there aren't sweeping changes to the kick coverage team this week, someone needs shit canned.


----------



## BigBlue79

I agree with everyone.  However, we almost beat them without Perish.  That's big for the future.


----------



## needles

We can debate whether to squib it or kick it deep in that situation all night. The bottom line was the squib kick was not executed well. The kick sucked. Put it on the kicker...period plain and simple.


----------



## niklz62

He couldn't get the ball to the endzone.  I don't even see this as a questionable call.  I would have squibbed it. No second thought. That's what you do. You don't want a big return. They aren't easy to field and you probable trade 10 yds field position for what previously was a guaranteed non big play. You squib it unless your kicker can get it 8 yds deep


----------



## niklz62

We should have scored 7 from the 4

How the F did we get a F'n delay. And still 1st and goal from the 9.


----------



## bent20

niklz62 said:


> Nobody in internet land picked us and they pucked us giving up 28-38 pts. Thats with a starting QB.  When we beat Liberty I felt we needed to win 5 conference games to make the playoffs. We got one i didnt expect last week and prior to that i also wasn't sure we could beat ILSt.  We still have some wiggle room but i think IF we can stay healthy we can go to Macomb needing a win to make the playoffs



None of the people who profess to cover the FCS actually watch enough FCS games to know what they're talking about. That poll that has us ranked 70th and losing the Illinois State by three touchdowns, for example, is completely worthless.


----------



## niklz62

Liberty beat App State today.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Well, I made it home safely, and I have to admit I'm really disappointed at what I'm reading here!  We stunk here, we had bad play calling there, these guys sucked, those guys zigged when they should have zagged.  Seriously, my friends, when you saw that Perish was out of the game, did anyone - ANYONE - think we'd be in a position to win that game?  I really didn't.  I thought the defense would keep it close, but without the general, I figured the offense for dead.

We played the game with a freshman QB - A FRESHMAN QB!!!  He's never started before, and I believe I could count the number of game snaps he's taken on my hands.  Talk about going out of the frying pan and into the fire!!!  Yeah, he had some growing pains and dumb freshman mistakes.  But guys, get real - he led two fourth quarter TD drives that gave us the lead and put us in a position to win!  As some said before me, the future is bright!

The squib kick didn't lose the ball game.  It was a call that virtually every coach out there would have made, especially considering we'd given up a 73 yard kickoff return earlier in the half.  It was the right call to make, and because Murphy was in attendance today trying to open his law school at ISU, something happened that no one has ever seen happen before!  Crappy luck is what that was.  Sometimes, you're the windshield, and sometimes you're the bug.  On that last drive, from kickoff to the field goal, we were the bug.

I took a heck of lot of positives away from this game.  One, our defense might be the best out there.  If we weren't going three and out in the entire third quarter and getting the defense seriously worn out, the Birds have trouble moving the ball at all.  That defense is something to behold!!!  Two, we have a pretty darn good offense, too.  We could have (maybe should have) won that ball game.  _*Without our three year starter at QB!*_  If Perish plays, we win that game comfortably.  As it was, we got a glimpse at the future of our QB position.  I'm not scared.  

Yeah, it sucks that we lost.  But when I was walking around the tent city today, if you had told me that Perish wasn't playing and that we would be in a position to win the game in the final minute, I would have said you were nuts.  So, I'm pretty happy, if one can be happy in a loss.

Our playcalling was fine (you have to throw out what you've been doing when your starter is out and you're playing a freshman), our coaches didn't screw anything up, and our players showed what they're made of.  We just got beat when the deck was stacked against us.  It happens.

I also learned that we CAN win next week in Fargo.  It'll be an uphill climb, but it's definitely one we can make.  I think we're _that_ good.  I really do.


----------



## niklz62

So someone was sitting where I had been sitting, I figure no big deal. I'll move down 1 row (dad rode over with me).  So after the people left early I moved up a row when we were about to get the ball back after going down 11 pts.  You guessed it. Consecutive TD's. 

That doesn't help the mental health. 

I thought they got away with a couple things unsporting that we would have got called.  I didn't like about 4 spots too


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Oh, and lowest Homecoming attendance in quite some time. If the Redbird contingent wouldn't have been so large it would have been REALLY bad.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I gotta tell 'ya, this is hilarious.  I'm watching the idiot Deadbird commentators on the TV broadcast from yesterday.  It took 10 minutes of the first quarter for them to notice that Matt Adam "...has come into the game..."  They still have no idea that Perish wasn't playing the first two series for us.  They are so totally clueless, it's funny!!!

Oh yeah, and Brock Spack and his entire staff are some of the most classless people I've ever watched on a football field. And that's saying something...


----------



## niklz62

IndyTreeFan said:


> I gotta tell 'ya, this is hilarious.  I'm watching the idiot Deadbird commentators on the TV broadcast from yesterday.  It took 10 minutes of the first quarter for them to notice that Matt Adam "...has come into the game..."  They still have no idea that Perish wasn't playing the first two series for us.  They are so totally clueless, it's funny!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, and Brock Spack and his entire staff are some of the most classless people I've ever watched on a football field. And that's saying something...



I am slowly watching too. They aren't very good, maybe they should become MVFC officials


----------



## Gotta Hav

Jason Svoboda said:


> Oh, and lowest Homecoming attendance in quite some time. If the Redbird contingent wouldn't have been so large it would have been REALLY bad.



However, with some crafty TV camera work, the crowd looked pretty robust on TV!!!

I will say this about the crowd, either the mic work was awful....or the crowd was just dead.  On 3rd down, and other critical defensive situations.. a box full of crickets could have made more noise.


----------



## REALBird

IndyTreeFan said:


> I gotta tell 'ya, this is hilarious.  I'm watching the idiot Deadbird commentators on the TV broadcast from yesterday.  It took 10 minutes of the first quarter for them to notice that Matt Adam "...has come into the game..."  They still have no idea that Perish wasn't playing the first two series for us.  They are so totally clueless, it's funny!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, and Brock Spack and his entire staff are some of the most classless people I've ever watched on a football field. And that's saying something...



Well Matt Taphorn is a former ISUr Basketball player, Boomer Grigsby a former football player.  I'd say listening to them it wasn't the best broadcast they've done....no complaints about your feelings about the broadcast crew.

As for Spack, wondering if the loss is clouding your judgment about his character.  THIS same crew totally laid the screws to us in a non-conf game against EIU a few years ago.  I want to say they called us for at least 10 Pass Interference penalties and 22 for the game.  Our President was so hot he even asked the MVFC not to send them back to Hancock that year.  Spack has history with those guys, and the early non-call on a Roberson late hit had him lathered up pretty good.   Rare you see a coach take an unsportsmanlike conduct penalty for his team, but he said it motivated the guys.

Maybe you saw something different, but trust the was no love lost between Spack and that crew.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Failing to get the T.D. after the interception with the ball on the 4 yd. line was a killer.


----------



## treeman

my thoughts

Defense played lights out. the corner blitzes were destroying Roberson and our contain was phenomenal.

Offense just couldn't get much going, except for the last 6 minutes. Not blaming anyone as Adams played pretty well for being thrown into the fire. But it would have been a different ball game with Perish.

Admire the teams guts because it felt like it was all but over when we were down 17-6 in the 4th. 

I am convinced that we will never get 10,000 in THAT stadium. I don't know what it is, but we just cannot do it.

First time on campus in like 8 months....Reeves Hall looks fantastic. the track will be a great addition to the athletic department. i didn't even know that they were renovating Mills Hall. and that downtown housing project is a monster!!!!!!!! I heard rumors that Brothers and Kilroys are bidding for the open space below the downtown housing, if it is true that will boom the downtown section! ---- it is super exciting to see all the improvement being made to campus on a CONSISTENT basis.

it was great to see old friends 

damn i wish we would have won


----------



## niklz62

Did anyone else think maybe a good strategy with :37 left and 1st and goal from the 6 maybe we should have let them score?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

niklz62 said:


> Did anyone else think maybe a good strategy with :37 left and 1st and goal from the 6 maybe we should have let them score?



With Perish I'd say yes, but that's a lot to put on a freshman's shoulders...


----------



## niklz62

IndyTreeFan said:


> With Perish I'd say yes, but that's a lot to put on a freshman's shoulders...



I started the post thinking it was :56. I fixed it thinking it was much less a good idea


----------



## needles

I'm going back to the poorly executed squib kick. The call was fine, as others have said it is pretty much standard procedure. The kick itself was bad. A bad squib kick cost us the game! We had the game won if we could have squibed it properly and made them start their offense from the 30 instead of the 50. Don't kick it on the ground right at a guy with a 9 on his jersey.


----------



## Bluethunder

Didn't get a chance to attend the game or watch the game.  Did watch the highlights, read the write up, checked the box score and did read through the game thread.  With that said, it doesn't give me a lot to add to the discussion than what has already been said.

Two things, first I liked what I saw out of Adams and I do think it bodes well for the future.  Second, it was nice to read through the thread and see so much disssapointment in a loss, one that we were not favored to win.  That is a lot better than last year at this time when we were just praying to score ten points in a game and not give up 40.

The turnaround from last year is still very impressive and I am already looking forward to watching us next week in Fargo.


----------



## Gotta Hav

needles said:


> *I'm going back to the poorly executed squib kick*. The call was fine, as others have said it is pretty much standard procedure. The kick itself was bad. A bad squib kick cost us the game! We had the game won if we could have squibed it properly and made them start their offense from the 30 instead of the 50. Don't kick it on the ground right at a guy with a 9 on his jersey.



Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?

When in the history of High School, College, or professional football......has there ever been, a poorly executed squib kick? 

Exactly. Never.  

It was a great call by our coaching staff, and IF it hadn't been the most accidental squib kick, in all of football history.....WE WOULD BE TALKING ABOUT WHAT AN HISTORIC WIN this was.......we were inches from a frickin' historic, come-from-behind, all time ISU come back win, with a RS Freshman "no-name' QB.

Damn!


----------



## niklz62

Gotta Hav said:


> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?
> 
> When in the history of High School, College, or professional football......has there ever been, a poorly executed squib kick?
> 
> Exactly. Never.
> 
> It was a great call by our coaching staff, and IF it hadn't been the most accidental squib kick, in all of football history.....WE WOULD BE TALKING ABOUT WHAT AN HISTORIC WIN this was.......we were inches from a frickin' historic, come-from-behind, all time ISU come back win, with a RS Freshman "no-name' QB.
> 
> Damn!



I may have overstated earlier in the thread that I have never seen that happen. I probably have but I didnt expect that to happen yesterday. 

In 1995 we tried a sneaky onside against Ole Miss.  It went -2yds


----------

